# Adapter for bumper rod racks.....



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Got this for my truck..Makes beach fishing alillte easier. I can drive down and park parallel to the beach. If checking out spots, there is no need to put out a PVC rod holder. I can put my tailgate down also. Made 90* elbow that I can mount on the extention. This will allow me to put the extention in the 12 o'clock postion and raise my surf rod even higher when the weed comes in. The extention is about 10"-12" off my rear quarter panel. We did this so when your going down the beach, the sand won't get up into the reels.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting idea. Might not be a good idea to take it on the road though.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Interesting idea. Might not be a good idea to take it on the road though.


I will transfer it to the front when on the road. I will use it only on the beach...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Did you fab that yourself? It's a good idea, especially like you said about spot hopping to find fish.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Had my good friend in North Carolina do it.


----------

